# Choctaw bite



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A couple of our club members put a hurt on lower river Choctawhatchee bream yesterday. Some of the better ones pictured here.

First batch were with fly rod.

Crickets fed the second batch

No photo,but 59 mullet bit the dust today and ended up in my boat - 1 with snatch took and 58 with small gold hook. Two guys fishing a little over 3 hours. I might write a yarn about this catch. Interesting story.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Now that's what I call a mess of Bream. Mighty fine eatin'...


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I always enjoy your posts, looking forward to the mullet story, nice haul


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

JB that picture to the right is that bigger one a copper nose


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

DMC said:


> JB that picture to the right is that bigger one a copper nose


Didn't see the fish so I'm not sure. It's very rare to catch a copper nose in the river, but it's done now and then. 

I


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Soooo.....the rest of the story*

Last Saturday my regular fishing buddy and I took our time….no rush to leave town since it was a Saturday and there would be boats everywhere, including the traditional mullet hole. We had our fishing gear, but went primarily to check a new spot. We had dropped a bait bag a couple of days before hoping to start a new hole.

When we rounded the bend before you get to the community hole we were surprised to see no one was there. This was about 8:30 AM. A Saturday.....Hmmmmmm…… An opportunity like this is very rare when the word is out. The new spot could wait.

My friend fished with a snatch rod and me with a #10 gold hook. He got one and I had four or five in the box right off. Snatching didn’t last long. The ice box was nearly full by 10 o’clock, so we hailed a couple of passing boats and gave them 29 mullet. One of the boats was a local Circuit Court Judge we both knew. He was out with the kids trying to catch catfish for the kids who wanted to participate in a nearby kids catfish tournament. 

We kept on fishing putting mullet in the box. My brand new umbrella blew out of the boat and hit the water upside down. It went sailing off up the creek. A little later an Alabama boat arrived and set up upstream from us. We kept on catching mullet like crazy. Finally when the box was full again and an ice problem was developing we quit at 12 noon with a total of 59. One with a snatch rod and 58 with a gold hook. WOW…..what a day. The Alabama boat had 3 when we left. There were a good number of big boys in the box this time.

We retrieved my umbrella and went to the new spot to put out more bait. Didn’t’ take the time to test fish. We were hot and ready for the house and some rejuvenating air from the a/c. 

I don’t carry a big ice box because my boat is small. We had a very good number of big boys today so it filled up quickly and we had to unload some to keep fishing. We were far from a limit of 100, but 59 in a little over three hours is the best day either of us has had in a long time fishing mullet.

I keep harping about using a gold hook. Once started and with frequent success trips it's hard to go back to snatching and wearing myself out jerking a pole. Gold hook fishing is like fishing bream except when you catch one you often need two hands to hang on if you are an old codger. Of course this is not true every single trip. A recent trip we got only 3 with a gold hook and 10 with treble hook jerk setup. 

JB


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

I, too, enjoy your posts JB. Every time I read one and see your posts I get homesick for Holmes Creek, the Choctahatchee, or one of those old fishing holes back home. Keep 'em coming. We get a few mullet up here in the Black and Tensas. Most folks here don't think they are edible, but I always keep and eat them. What they don't know ....😜.


----------

